# Painting a rocker cover...



## andyc11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi all,

As a treat for the old man, picked up a used rocker cover for his Wolseley Hornet and planning to get it looking like new. Some pics on the links below, my plan was to:

Degrease 
Strip back
Prime
Repaint
Lacquer

Any general tips on method and/or products appreciated please. I've found some British Racing Green paint, but not sure whether to go for a high temperature one or just normal?


__
https://flic.kr/p/17191738999


__
https://flic.kr/p/17377959025


__
https://flic.kr/p/17377619531


__
https://flic.kr/p/17191724239


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Normal paint should be ok but i hear high temp is longer lasting , i did my Evo cam cover.

A great way to degrease it is to pop it in the dishwasher on a pots and pans wash , just dont let the missus catch you


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I heard a lot of people do the Same thing. Just make sure you clean it the best you can before hand otherwise you will be in trouble . Also get some IPA or even better some MEK. it's mega strong stuff and strips soft/new paint no problem. I use it for work and it cuts through grease, grime and anything else like no tomorrow but it's lethal stuff.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id go with normal paint , seems to last well

make sure you use etch primer on the bare metal


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Did this Cossie rocker cover last year...


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Keep us updated with pics of your progress


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Have it powder coated cheaper than buying paint


----------



## andyc11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, still stripping back to bare metal at the moment and will need to pick up some etch primer. Do you think I can spray top coat straight on the etch primer, or should I use some normal primer on top of the etch? 

Sandblasting probably would have been cheaper, but as its a gift for my Dad quite like the idea of me having a crack at it myself.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a rocker cover polished up on my old MX5, it looked brilliant. Sorry for the small pic.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

You can spray into etch primer fine


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

FYI i spotted this on a paint forum site regarding etch primer when i was looking:

"Self etch primer is for metal that has not been etched by some other means. So if you are building a something and weld up some brand new sheets of the steel and do not want to sand them you use the self etch primer. The job of self etch primer is to make a good surface for putting the next layer of paint on to the metal. If the metal is already a good surface for a direct to metal paint then you do not need (and do not want) an etching primer."

I've been told epoxy primer is best but think its a bodyshop job and not for diy but i think epoxy is self bonding and prevents corrosion ?

Good luck


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

still need an etch under most epoxy primers, especially galvanised steel and aluminium


----------

